# Dreading gender scan



## cosmicgirlxxx

In 16 days time I will find out if my 5th and final baby is the little girl I have seen in my dreams for many years now.
I have 4 beautiful boys but my jigsaw puzzle has a piece missing, and its a pink one.
At the moment I have hope, I can dream and can imagine my little girl in my arms at last. In 16 days time I will face the reality that my dream will remain unfulfilled.
I'm enjoying thinking this lo is a girl, I speak to her daily, she has a name (and clothes lol) but it could all end soon.
Anyone else due for their gender scan soon? x


----------



## katealim

Not due for my gender scan untill 18 weeks but wanted to wish you luck that you get that little splash of pink in your life! Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## ds0910

Just had my gender scan Thursday. Me and hubby were desperately hoping for a little girl as well, but boy is what we got. Taking a little time now to switch gears. We still have one, maybe two more shots at our little girl thankfully, but just so scared she will never be:cry: Anyway, best of luck hun! I so hope you get your beautiful girl that you dream of:hugs:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thanks girls, we'll soon see I suppose. Nothing I can do about it now x


----------



## chetnaz

I've booked a gender scan at 16 weeks which is in three weeks time. Like you, I have three boys and would love a little girl to throw into the mix. I'm also inking this baby is a girl, but like you say, I'm wondering if my dreams going to be shattered or confirmed in three weeks time. Good luck, I'll be looking out for an update.


----------



## Mummy2B21

i hope your dreams come true hun, have you got a photo of your first scan at 12 weeks yet? Might be able to nub guess xx


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I have but it's not a very good pic, I was very disappointed with it tbh, let me see if I can post it, I used to easy posting of pics on tapatalk x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Don't know if this will work x


----------



## Missy86

good luck


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'd guess :pink: looking at your scan pic :hugs:


----------



## Katia-xO

Mine's on the 30th, i'm dreading it too :(

Good luck x


----------

